# I need help buying a 97-98 S14 240SX



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Can someone tell me where I can find a cheap 1997-1998 S14 240SX that has a bad condition engine, but with a good body, so that I can swap an SR20DET engine into it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dont ask people to look for cars for you. they won't do it and its an annoying question


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

yeah there's one in auto trader. I spoke to him before and it's still a clean title. To fix everything he was quoted close to 2 grand. It's also auto but since ur gonna swap it it's all good.

http://autotrader.com/findacar/vdet...&advanced=n&start_year=1997&color=&cardist=28

Cheers.


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *dont ask people to look for cars for you. they won't do it and its an annoying question *






Yep..


----------

